# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Incest step brother?

## hollyree863

I had a dream about a week ago and it had plagued my mind ever since. Usually I can interpret my own dreams but this one has me a little baffled, possibly because I've had a lot of stress and a few bad circumstances lately. 
It told me to list details in the sticky about things that may influence dreams so:
My husband is in the Navy (we've been married less than a year) and was on deployment for a couple months before they flew him off the ship on emergency leave to be with me because my father had passed away a couple days before. He's scheduled to go back to the boat in about two weeks. We were arguing a lot before he came back onto land because of how miserable he was being deployed. It affected our relationship to a good degree. But since he's been back we've been doing a lot better. Still have our little squabbles but it's nothing like while he was gone. I don't know if that has anything to do with my dream but that's what has been a main stress factor and concern in my life recently.


I don't remember how the dream started off. I did remember the night I had it. Apparently I lucid dream all the time and didn't even know there was a coined term for it until stumbling onto this website.

The ending though, I remember fairly well. My husband and I were at a location that vaguely looked like a place his cousin lives. 
His cousin lives in a two story house that has been subdivided by floors into apartments. So in order to reach his apartment on the second floor, you have to go through a door on the side of the house and walk straight up about 1/3 flight of the stairs that then turn left in the direction of his entry door. A bit confusing to explain, so sorry if I'm not as detailed as I should be. I've only been there at night though and it's a very dimly lit staircase. The light was broken at the time I visited. The only light source was from a street light located right outside.
In my dream though, I only saw the the second half of the staircase after the turn. I do remember my husband escorting me up the staircase in a very alluring way. Only we did not go inside the apartment I remember his cousin living in. At the top of the staircase was a very small room, but there was no disconnect between the stairs and the room, it just lead you to it. 
At first I thought it was a bathroom until I realized there was no toilet. The room had a small, simply made bed, tan sheets I believe and one pillow on the left side of 'room' and maybe a foot to the right was a sink, above it was a mirror, and above the mirror was a dim, white wall light, all facing towards the bed.
I know that we were being intimate and it was very sweet, passionate love making. But here's what threw me off when I woke up, in my dream I recognized my husband as a step brother and I knew what we were doing was incest. Though in my dream it did not bother me in the slightest. 
It's like I saw the dream from two points of view. I could see the up close version of us, I don't ever remember seeing it from 'my eyes' I guess you would say or I saw it from the bottom of the staircase even though it was eye level. It was like a movie the way it kept going back and forth, zooming in for the key points and then zooming out so you could see the overall interaction of what was going on.
After I woke up I remember that the last place we made love was not the only place through out my entire dream that we did. I just can't remember the first few places. I just know in my dreams every place that we had sex he would pay me afterwards like it was a normal thing to do.

So after all of this I'm very confused. Having sex with my husband and thinking he's my incest step brother (which is how I viewed him in the dream, not saying it's really incest to be with someone you're not blood related to - to each his own), him paying me for our sexual encounters, not feeling the slightest bit wrong about any of it during the dream, how intense and enjoyable it was, and finally why there was a staircase and what significance it really plays because it seemed to be a key focus during the movie like scenes.


If anyone can try to give me some insight as to what they think this dream is showing me, I'd appreciate it.

----------

